# hi 90-92 300zx question..



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey everyone im new here ive been lookin at SRO Streetracingonline.org and they have a great site but i was looking to talk 2 people that own nissans because im interested in getting one. Right now i have an acura integra gs-r but i dont really like it because it doesnt have enough power and i dont like fwd so i was realy interested in the 300zx tt .. i found one on auto trader for 5,000 its a 92 300zx tt and its 5 speed and it says it in great condition what do u think i should look for when getting this car? i heard i should check the fuel injectors and some other stuff .. also i heard the cars are extremely hard 2 work on ..i just wanted 2 know if this was true? well thanx alot every1...


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

They are harder to work on because the compartment is so packed. But always make sure that the turbos still work will. Out side that I can't offer mcuh addvise.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

just make sure the turbos are ok, also ask how often the oil was changed


----------

